# Diablo 3: Open-Beta statt Demo - Start des Test-Wochenendes und Blitzumfrage zur Teilnahme



## SebastianThoeing (20. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Open-Beta statt Demo - Start des Test-Wochenendes und Blitzumfrage zur Teilnahme* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Open-Beta statt Demo - Start des Test-Wochenendes und Blitzumfrage zur Teilnahme


----------



## KillerBommel (20. April 2012)

30% habe ich schon mal


----------



## Soulja110 (20. April 2012)

Nur 3GB Daten? Ein Witz! Also ich werde ganz sicher anwesend sein


----------



## Sirius89 (20. April 2012)

Die Download Server sind atm so überlastet aber egal,ich saug trotzdem weiter.


----------



## Phone83 (20. April 2012)

*wartet auf 21 uhr *


----------



## Daishi888 (20. April 2012)

zum Glück habe ich mir die CE schon Sommer 2011 vorbestellt


----------



## Garusho (20. April 2012)

Die Server spielen echt verrückt. Bei mir pendelt es im Moment zwischen 25 kB/sek und 1Mb/sek


----------



## Retrogott (20. April 2012)

Geil !


----------



## Phone83 (20. April 2012)

ich habs zum glück schon geladen nd auch versucht mich  15 mal einzuloggen xD aber bis 21 uhr geh ich jetzt noch mal zur arbeit bzw bis 20 uhr  geh ne stunde früher


----------



## Retrogott (20. April 2012)

Garusho schrieb:


> Die Server spielen echt verrückt. Bei mir pendelt es im Moment zwischen 25 kB/sek und 1Mb/sek


 
also ich hatte konstante 6 MB die Sekunde!


----------



## speec (20. April 2012)

Wie könnt ihr schon laden?


----------



## speec (20. April 2012)

speec schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr schon laden?


 
hier der Original Link mit Downloader!

Diablo III - Open Beta


----------



## Matt88 (20. April 2012)

Du gehst auf http://eu.battle.net/de/ und klickst auf "Verwalten meiner Spiele".
Rechts unter dem grünen Knopf auf dem "Spiel hinzufügen" steht gibts den Punkt "Spielclients herunterladen"
Da klickst du drauf wählst Diablo 3 aus änderst die Sprache auf Deutsch und klickst dann auf Windows oder Mac.


----------



## Krompi (20. April 2012)

Garusho schrieb:


> Die Server spielen echt verrückt.



Ist schon länger so. Ich spiele die Beta schon eine Zeitlang und seit Mittwoch kann ich mich nach Spielstart nicht mehr einloggen, weil das Spiel den Server nicht erreichen kann....


----------



## z3ro22 (20. April 2012)

ich mag das game nciht mehr  dauer beta gespielt und es macht kein fun mehr viel spaß den hypern


----------



## Sirius89 (20. April 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> ich mag das game nciht mehr  dauer beta gespielt und es macht kein fun mehr viel spaß den hypern


 

Was ne Logik.Du hast dauer Beta gespielt,1/3 von Akt 1 immer und immer und immer wieder und jetzt macht das Game kein Spaß mehr............lol.Könnte es möglich sein das das Spiel wieder Spaß macht wenn du mehr als nur das erste Drittel von Akt 1 spielen kannst?Denk ma drüber nach.


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Mmh..ich versuch auch mal mein Glück. Auch wenn ich eher davon ausgehe, dass das heute nichts wird. 
Mal schauen. Mal kurz reinschnuppern, wäre ja nicht übel.


----------



## Insoma (20. April 2012)

Krompi schrieb:


> Ist schon länger so. Ich spiele die Beta schon eine Zeitlang und seit Mittwoch kann ich mich nach Spielstart nicht mehr einloggen, weil das Spiel den Server nicht erreichen kann....



Ja...............


.............Du musst auf Optionen. Dort auf Serverauswahl. Da gibt es die Möglichkeiten (Nord-,Mittel-, Süd-)Amerika, Europa und Asien. Da wählst Du die amerikanische Alternative - denn nur der Server beherbergt die Beta - und schon kannst Du wieder fröhlich zocken.


Viel Spaß


----------



## LostHero (20. April 2012)

Keine Zeit .


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Naja, ich lade gerade mit ca. 10-20% meiner möglichen Leistung. Das kann noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (20. April 2012)

Hmm...ich hab nur 2,5GB geladen und dann war er fertig..wann kommen denn die anderen 12,5GB? Sobald ich mich heut Abend einloggen konnte?


----------



## Krompi (20. April 2012)

Insoma schrieb:


> Ja...............
> 
> 
> .............Du musst auf Optionen. Dort auf Serverauswahl. Da gibt es die Möglichkeiten (Nord-,Mittel-, Süd-)Amerika, Europa und Asien. Da wählst Du die amerikanische Alternative - denn nur der Server beherbergt die Beta - und schon kannst Du wieder fröhlich zocken.
> ...


 
Super, danke!


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. April 2012)

Also ist die Open Beta ab heute 21Uhr erst verfügbar? Ich hätte genauer lesen sollen, bevor ich mir den Client runter geladen habe.


----------



## totman (20. April 2012)

Wird gerade installiert.....


----------



## LostHero (20. April 2012)

Hmm english only der client, sehe ich das richtig? Bzw. Englisch, Latin und Spain? Whoot? 

@RedDragon20:
wenn du dich jetzt (also vor 21 uhr) einlogst im spiel sacht er dass keine Diablo III Lizenz mit dem Bnet account verbunden ist.
Also würd ich sagen ja .

Oh und der Client ist NICHT 15GB groß... Der Downloader hat bei mir bis 100% durchgezogen und der Client ist 4,68GB klein. Oder kommt da um 21 uhr noch was nach?


----------



## Oximoron12345 (20. April 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Hmm english only der client, sehe ich das richtig? Bzw. Englisch, Latin und Spain? Whoot?
> 
> @RedDragon20:
> wenn du dich jetzt (also vor 21 uhr) einlogst im spiel sacht er dass keine Diablo III Lizenz mit dem Bnet account verbunden ist.
> ...



Ich konnt nen German Client laden..und hab etwa 2,5-3BG geladen...


----------



## Kratos333 (20. April 2012)

Goil  Freu mich schon darauf

Der Client ist Multi. Müsst eben die Sprache aussuchen vor dem Download (Sprache ändern - Deutsch - Speichern).


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. April 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Hmm english only der client, sehe ich das richtig? Bzw. Englisch, Latin und Spain? Whoot?
> 
> @RedDragon20:
> wenn du dich jetzt (also vor 21 uhr) einlogst im spiel sacht er dass keine Diablo III Lizenz mit dem Bnet account verbunden ist.
> ...


 
Dann probiere ich es heute Abend nochmal. Danke


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

echt sinnvoll wenn der launcher grad mal mit 40kb/s lädt 
sitz schon seit 3 stunden dran und hab grad mal 700mb 
blizzard failed echt hart


----------



## Sirius89 (20. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> echt sinnvoll wenn der launcher grad mal mit 40kb/s lädt
> sitz schon seit 3 stunden dran und hab grad mal 700mb
> blizzard failed echt hart


 

Mach Peer2Peer im Launcher aus und start den nochma neu.Wenn nich ma Inet neustarten und dann gucken.


----------



## Brokensword (20. April 2012)

bin absolut dabei
damals hat mich auch BF3 null interessiert, bis ich die open beta gespielt hab, danach sofort vorbestellt ^^

find diese open betas für AAA Titel sehr gut, hoffentlich gehen auch andere Publisher diesen weg


----------



## Egersdorfer (20. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> echt sinnvoll wenn der launcher grad mal mit 40kb/s lädt
> sitz schon seit 3 stunden dran und hab grad mal 700mb
> blizzard failed echt hart


 

Ich hab mit 3mb/s geladen. Kann also nicht nur an Blizzard liegen.

Tera, die failen... deren Loader ist schrott, aber -so wenig wie ich Activision Blizzard mag - aber das kann man ihnen nicht umbedingt vorwerfen.


----------



## Tominator7 (20. April 2012)

Lade gerade mit 850 kb/s, was bei meiner Leitung fast Fullspeed ist. Und das Ding ist nur gute 3 GB groß, soweit ich das bisher sehe. Spielbar ab 1,5 GB. Also falls da nicht noch mehr kommt, aber das erzählt zumindest der Launcher.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Mach Peer2Peer im Launcher aus und start den nochma neu.Wenn nich ma Inet neustarten und dann gucken.


   hehehe ;DD


----------



## s1ro (20. April 2012)

Schade das ich heute trinken bin. Aber morgen wird dann das Battel Net unsicher gemacht!


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Also ich hab es geladen und gestartet, aber einloggen kann ich mich nicht.
Liegt das daran, dass die O-Beta noch nicht gestartet ist?

Ich nehme mal stark an, Einloggen ist dann auch erst ab 21 Uhr möglich?!

Da steht nur "Player has been disconnected" (oder so).


----------



## Brokensword (20. April 2012)

s1ro schrieb:


> Schade das ich heute trinken bin.



macht nix!
day after, drunken gaming macht doch fun, hauptsach beim zocken nicht einschlafen ^^
geh heut vllt auch furth


----------



## Necromancer666 (20. April 2012)

Jaaa wie GEIL is das denn!?!?!?!?


----------



## Malifurion (20. April 2012)

Das ist wirklich ne Überraschung. Ich muss zwar noch einige Concept Arts anfertigen, aber da findet sich bestimmt ne Zeit zum Zocken dazwischen. 
Zumindest Respekt an Blizzard. Die Diablo2 Beta damals war nur Closed, beim ersten Teil gabs sowas noch garnicht wie eine Beta. Nach so langem warten machen sie es jetzt zumindest ein Wochenende jedem Fan verfügbar. Das ist hoffentlich für manche genugtuung genug, da ja doch so viel geändert worden ist - hätte der Diablo 3 Release doch schon längst letzten Jahr vollzogen werden können. Wie auch immer, alle Klassen testen, die Atmo genießen, jetzt kann man sich wirklich überzeugen, ob das Spiel das Diablo ist, was sich alle als dritten Teil erhofften. Spätestens jetzt nach diesem Wochenende hören die letzten Nörgeleien auf oder sie gehen weiter.


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt nach diesem Wochenende hören die letzten Nörgeleien auf oder sie gehen weiter.


Eine gewagte Prognose.


----------



## Nightbird (20. April 2012)

Ich glaub's erst wenn ich drin bin, aber ich steh schon seit 10 Stunden in den Startlöschern


----------



## Rubi48 (20. April 2012)

Leute wo genau sieht man den Open Beta Client im Bnet?
Danke schon im vorraus


----------



## LostHero (20. April 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Goil  Freu mich schon darauf
> 
> Der Client ist Multi. Müsst eben die Sprache aussuchen vor dem Download (Sprache ändern - Deutsch - Speichern).


 

Gah übersehen. Naja wurscht, zock ichs gleich halt auf englisch. Auch kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Batze (20. April 2012)

Rubi48 schrieb:


> Leute wo genau sieht man den Open Beta Client im Bnet?
> Danke schon im vorraus



Wurde weiter oben schon gesagt.
Nochmal zum mitschreiben. 

Log dich in deinen Battle.net Account ein. Solltest du keinen haben must du erstmal einen erstellen.
Bist du eingelogt siehst du die Startseite und ein Überblick über deine Spieleaccounts, also z.B. WoW, Starcraft, u.s.w..
Jetzt schaue nach rechts und da ist ein Link, Spielclients erunterladen.
Da drückst du drauf.
Jetzt siehst du eine Liste der Clients die du downloaden kannst, auch wieder z.B. WoW, Starcraft, u.s.w. Je nachdem wie viele Spiele du von Blizzard hast.
Auch Diablo 3 ist da jetzt aufgeführt.
Der Beta-Client ist automatisch auf englisch (US)gestellt. Klick da auf ändern und stell auf Deutsch.
Jetzt nur noch auf das Windows Symbol klicken und los geht der Spass.


----------



## KrischanLP (20. April 2012)

Hmm was mache ich falsch? Fehler 3003 kam auch schon vor 21 Uhr...

EDIT: Jetzt kommt nur noch "Ihre Verbindung zum BNet wurde getrennt"


----------



## b34v13s (20. April 2012)

Ihre Verbindung zum Batte.net wurde getrennt....

Also ich komme natürlich nicht rein


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

bei mir sind die login server auch offline


----------



## b34v13s (20. April 2012)

Hört doch bitte alle mal auf auf Login zu klicken. Sobald ich dann drinn bin sag ich bescheid und ihr könnt weiter probieren


----------



## ng-gaming (20. April 2012)

geht net


----------



## MrCry3Angel (20. April 2012)

es läuft, spitze !


----------



## dangee (20. April 2012)

error 3003...

plöt! nuja


----------



## b34v13s (20. April 2012)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> es läuft, spitze !



Also entweder erkenne ich die Ironie nicht oder du bist nur ein gemeiner Troll der unter einer Brücke lebt und Zoll für desen Überquerung verlangt.


----------



## trgringo (20. April 2012)

error 3003.....


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> es läuft, spitze !


 Bei mir steht immer: "Battle.net is down for maintenance" ... oder sinngemäß


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

Das battle.net wurde für Wartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren (fehler 33) 
gleich das gesamte battle.net down ;D haha


----------



## Puet (20. April 2012)

Der 3003-Fehler ist lt. Supportseite von Blizz das Zeichen für Server down, also weiter warten bis die Putze den Stecker wieder rein steckt


----------



## smooth1980 (20. April 2012)

War zu erwarten. Egal dann schau ich morgen mal rein.Bin jetzt eh nicht so heiß drauf hätte aber gern mal angespielt wozu ich ja bis Montag noch Gelegenheit habe.Allen anderen Viel Glück und Spaß wenn ihr reinkommt heute.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

und jetz kommt nur
Die Server sind momentan ausgelastet. Versuchen sie es später nochmal (Fehler 37)

so epic fail ;D


----------



## Garusho (20. April 2012)

Naja also beim 11 versuch hats dann geklappt ich wäre drin . FÜr die leute die nicht dran denken: um zeit beim passworteingeben zu sparen strg + c funktioniert


----------



## b34v13s (20. April 2012)

Garusho schrieb:


> Naja also beim 11 versuch hats dann geklappt ich wäre drin . FÜr die leute die nicht dran denken: um zeit beim passworteingeben zu sparen strg + c funktioniert



Ah ja, wenn laut Support im Forum die Server abgeschmiert sind...


Ich glaube du bist eher ein grimmiger Troll der unter einer Brücke lebt und für diese Wegzoll verlangt...


----------



## MrCry3Angel (20. April 2012)

bei mir gehts !


----------



## b34v13s (20. April 2012)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> bei mir gehts !


 
Deshalb schreibst du es auch das 2. mal statt lieber zu spielen


----------



## KrischanLP (20. April 2012)

"Mit diesem Battlenet Account ist keine Lizenz für Diablo III verbunden - Fehler 12" - mal was Neues - aber nicht das, was ich lesen will!


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> bei mir gehts !


Nicht dass ich ausschließen möchte, dass du recht hast, aber: Wenn du nur witzig sein willst, dann lass es bitte.
Ansonsten wäre ein Beweis nicht schlecht. Oder spiel einfach.


----------



## simba572 (20. April 2012)

KrischanLP schrieb:


> "Mit diesem Battlenet Account ist keine Lizenz für Diablo III verbunden - Fehler 12" - mal was Neues - aber nicht das, was ich lesen will!


 
du brauchst ein battletag im account


----------



## dangee (20. April 2012)

KrischanLP schrieb:


> "Mit diesem Battlenet Account ist keine Lizenz für Diablo III verbunden - Fehler 12" - mal was Neues - aber nicht das, was ich lesen will!


 
das hab ich jetzt auch gesehen; trotz battletag


----------



## megarottzer (20. April 2012)

*lol*

wtf mann 1k.de leute machen ein loggin is doch klar das das nicht so läuft  server is wech ich will auch zooggn soo is datt nitt


----------



## Maddi20 (20. April 2012)

"Ihre Verbindung zum Battle.net wurde getrennt"
KACKE !


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

wtf?
Mit diesem Battle.net Account ist keine Lizenz für Diablo 3 verbunden. 
 ich denk das is ne open beta und man brauch nur seinen battle.net acc?


----------



## KrischanLP (20. April 2012)

Battle Tag hab ich extra vor 2 Stunden angelegt gehabt.


----------



## trgringo (20. April 2012)

hat es denn jetzt schon mal bei irgendjemandem wirklich geklappt mit dem einloggen? (doofe frage eigentlich, wenn es der fall sein sollte würde derjenige vrmtl. kein ezeit mehr zum posten haben *g)


----------



## Michalek007 (20. April 2012)

nichts geht!


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

trgringo schrieb:


> hat es denn jetzt schon mal bei irgendjemandem wirklich geklappt mit dem einloggen? (doofe frage eigentlich, wenn es der fall sein sollte würde derjenige vrmtl. kein ezeit mehr zum posten haben *g)


Also ich hatte bisher kein Glück. Ich verliere immer die Verbindung. Sobald ich reinkomme und das hier noch kein anderer bestätigt hat, poste ich hier nochmal.

EDIT:
Hab eben wenigstens schon mal ne neue Meldung bekommen.^^
"The servers are busy at this time please try again later."


----------



## trgringo (20. April 2012)

leute, bei mir gehts... ihr müsst in den account optionen im spiel die server region umstellen, ich hab jetzt auf asien gestellt, dann kappts...


----------



## Batze (20. April 2012)

Wartet doch ein paar Stunden. Heute Nacht haben die meisten keine Nerven mehr  , dann sollte man reinkommen. 
Ist doch klar das da jetzt ein paar Zehntausend Leute die Server lahm legen wenn die alle zur gleichen Zeit rein wollen..


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

trgringo schrieb:


> leute, bei mir gehts... ihr müsst in den account optionen im spiel die server region umstellen, ich hab jetzt auf asien gestellt, dann kappts...


 Bei mir leider nicht. Nur die Fehlermeldung ist dort anders.^^


----------



## trgringo (20. April 2012)

kommando zurück so wie es aussieht, so wie eben beschrieben kommt man zwar zum charakterauswahlmenü, landet dann aber wieder in einer server endloswarteschleife.... diesmal dann fehler 3000000008 oder so, "zeitüberschreitung"...


----------



## Sylabeth (20. April 2012)

Lauter komische Meldungen, BLIZZ wir wollen zocken und nicht so ein Müll lesen ))


----------



## neukrapohl (20. April 2012)

Geht bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Wartet doch ein paar Stunden. Heute Nacht haben die meisten keine Nerven mehr  , dann sollte man reinkommen.
> Ist doch klar das da jetzt ein paar Zehntausend Leute die Server lahm legen wenn die alle zur gleichen Zeit rein wollen..


Und wenn jetzt alle deinen Ratschlag befolgen?


----------



## neukrapohl (20. April 2012)

Fehler 3003 - bald geb ich auf....


----------



## Lordex (20. April 2012)

Jo geiler "STRESSTEST" nach Minuten ging NICHTS mehr! Aber belustigend das nicht mal solche Spieleschmieden aus Fehlern lernen.....


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Lordex schrieb:


> Jo geiler "STRESSTEST" nach Minuten ging NICHTS mehr! Aber belustigend das nicht mal solche Spieleschmieden aus Fehlern lernen.....


 Ja, Stresstest heißt in dem Fall nicht zu gucken wie weit man die Systeme stressen kann, sondern die Kunden.


----------



## Zivili5t (20. April 2012)

Welche Server-Regionen sind spielbar? Könnt ihr auch die Sprache nicht ändern?


----------



## carlcox023 (20. April 2012)

War schon beim Authenticator danach Serverüberlastet


----------



## Phone83 (20. April 2012)

was willst du da machen  wenn sich sagen wir mal NUR 2 millionen spieler auf einmal einloggen...da geht nix egal bei welchem hersteller. im 5 post heute mittg habe ich schon geschrieben das die server abkacken werden..sie hätten auch hier in wellen freischalten müssen. jede std 250 k


----------



## b34v13s (20. April 2012)

trgringo schrieb:


> leute, bei mir gehts... ihr müsst in den account optionen im spiel die server region umstellen, ich hab jetzt auf asien gestellt, dann kappts...


 
Asien: Server überlastet
Europa: 3003
Amerika: Keine Verknüpfung von Acc. und Spiel


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

wenn ich nicht grade verbindung zum battle.net getrennt bekomme meint er ich hab Fehler 12 keine lizenz mit dem battle.net account Oo 
hat das noch einer?


----------



## simba572 (20. April 2012)

@ll

hast du auch battletag? den muss man haben, es ist aber auch ein bug jeden falls brauchste das trotzdem.

..
also muss man auf dem ami server spielen oder? 3003 heißt imo - der server ist down.
wenn ich auf usa versuche einzuloggen bekommt man nur den ''überlastet'' fehler.


----------



## dickdurstig (20. April 2012)

einfach laufen lassen mal gucken irgendwann passt dat schon
lustiger belastungstest wenn man im vorraus weiss dass die server abkratzen xD


----------



## Sylabeth (20. April 2012)

eigentlich nur ami server


----------



## Vlogan (20. April 2012)

leute lasst euch nitcht verwirren von den postern hier!!!!

Bashiok ? @Bashiok

    Antworten
    Retweeten
    Favorisieren
    · Öffnen

@LBenjamin The open beta is available on US only. Select US.

also versuchts garnicht auf Europe oder Asia .... Die open beta is US only...


----------



## Brokensword (20. April 2012)

erinnert mich an warhammer online beta XD

sehen uns morgen auf den servern, falls es geht


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

hab mir jetz nen zweiten account gemacht und bei dem kommt genau die selbe lizenz scheiße
und diablo 3 is schon auf nord-mittel-südamerika gestellt!!!!


----------



## Rubi48 (20. April 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Wurde weiter oben schon gesagt.
> Nochmal zum mitschreiben.
> 
> Log dich in deinen Battle.net Account ein. Solltest du keinen haben must du erstmal einen erstellen.
> ...


 

Danke dir habs


----------



## Retrogott (20. April 2012)

Bashiok ? @Bashiok
@Mackieirl The open beta is *only* being held on "The Americas" region.


----------



## Zivili5t (20. April 2012)

battle.net ist kurzfristig nicht verfügbar, versuchen sie es später erneut (Fehler 75)


----------



## smooth1980 (20. April 2012)

Also ich war jetzt mal 15 Minuten im US Server und muss mal sagen. WTF. Was hat daran so lange gedauert ?Meine Befürchtung hat sich bestätigt das es ein Hype titel wird. Großer Name aber nix aussergewöhnliches drin.Nicht falsch verstehen .Fans der Reihe werden bestimmt begeistert sein aber Ich erwarte optisch schon mehr im Jahr 2012.Spielerisch war mir klar was mich erwartet ungefähr.Aber irgendwelche besonderen Neuerungen sind mir bisher nicht aufgefalllen. Ich schau morgen nochmal rein und level noch bis 10 vielleicht aber mehr wie 10 Euro werde Ich iwann mal nicht dafür ausgeben.Sieht drakensang online bald hübscher aus und Ich habe alle Regler hier auf Anschlag.Geschmacksache eben.


----------



## b34v13s (20. April 2012)

Bei Ami Server bekomm ich jetzt ständig die Aufforderung mir einen BattleTag zu zulegen, ICH HAB ABER EINEN


----------



## firewing (20. April 2012)

Fehler 3003 => umschalten auf amerikanische Server in Optionen (europäische Betaserver gibt es nicht)
Fehler 7x oder 3x => 100000ende zocken schon, aber Du kumms hier nich rein (Überlastung)


----------



## neukrapohl (20. April 2012)

Ich hatte gerade mal: Die Server sind derzeit ausgelastet...


----------



## Michalek007 (20. April 2012)

neukrapohl schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade mal: Die Server sind derzeit ausgelastet...


 
ich jetzt auch!


----------



## Michalek007 (20. April 2012)

Fehler 37, Server ausgelastet!


----------



## Theory (20. April 2012)

neukrapohl schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade mal: Die Server sind derzeit ausgelastet...


 


Michalek007 schrieb:


> ich jetzt auch!


 


Michalek007 schrieb:


> Fehler 37, Server ausgelastet!


 
Same here..


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

totaler flop wenn ihr mich fragt


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

schlimmer als frogster bei tera damals


----------



## Emke (20. April 2012)

@IlllIIlllI

du musst nicht jetzt spielen, Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag  und außerdem läuft die Beta eh doch bis Montag


----------



## Rubi48 (20. April 2012)

und wie ist das spielt so?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

jo habs jetz deinstalliert


----------



## Michalek007 (20. April 2012)

Rubi48 schrieb:


> und wie ist das spielt so?


 
Das Login Bild ist schön!


----------



## Piccolo676 (20. April 2012)

kurze Fragen zwischenrein :
hab mir gerade nen battlenet-Account angelegt, zumindest denke ich, dass ich das habe.
1. gibts da ne Bestätigungsemail von Blizzard über die Erstellung des Accounts ?
2. kann es ein, dass hotmail Adressen nicht funktionieren ?
3. oder dauert das alles grad wegen der Auslastung etwas länger ?

danke schonmal


----------



## Puet (20. April 2012)

Das Neueste bei mir ist nach Fehler 37 bzw. 75  Fehler 12: Keine Verknüpfung mit Account 
Im Einlogbildschirm ist nun eine Eilmeldung bzgl. des Beta-WE's erschienen.


----------



## Theory (20. April 2012)

Jetzt ist im Menü eine Eilmeldung eingeblendet, dass es irgendwie zu Überlastungen kommen kann bei so einer Open Beta und bla... na wenigstens melden dich sich zu Wort!


----------



## Vlogan (20. April 2012)

hahahaha zu gut... selbst wenn man falsches pw eingibt... kommt Server ist ausgelastet...habs grad 10 mal mit 10 random pws gemacht 'D:D: das isn witz echt!


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Theory schrieb:


> Jetzt ist im Menü eine Eilmeldung eingeblendet, dass es irgendwie zu Überlastungen kommen kann bei so einer Open Beta und bla... na wenigstens melden dich sich zu Wort!


Ja, und schon ist es wieder vorbei mit "open for all", bevor es angefangen hat.


----------



## Zivili5t (20. April 2012)

Kann man mit dem deutschen Beta-Client auch zocken?


----------



## PdT-ZH (20. April 2012)

so, der status wurde angepasst, sie arbeiten am error 37 problem  rein komm ich trotzdem nich


----------



## Michalek007 (20. April 2012)

Zivili5t schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem deutschen Beta-Client auch zocken?


 


firewing schrieb:


> Fehler 3003 => umschalten auf amerikanische Server in Optionen (europäische Betaserver gibt es nicht)
> Fehler 7x oder 3x => 100000ende zocken schon, aber Du kumms hier nich rein (Überlastung)


-----


----------



## IceOnly2 (20. April 2012)

Zwischendurch bekomm ich ne Fehlermeldung (Error 12), der Account ist nicht mit der Lizenz verbunden.Die Beta ist ja mal wieder nen Schuss in den Ofen.


----------



## smooth1980 (20. April 2012)

IceOnly2: Was verstehst du bei dem Begriff Stresstest nicht ? Logisch das es disconnects gibt die wirds am laufenden Band geben.Stresstest eben.


----------



## PdT-ZH (20. April 2012)

na  ja..wird wohl nix, die neue meldung sagt, sie arbeiten am error 37 problem und haben n temporären login cap eingefügt..wer drin is sollte also guggen, dass er nich raus fliegt


----------



## IceOnly2 (20. April 2012)

smooth das ist schon klar, aber man ja kann ja wohl erwarten das die Herren von Blizzard aus ihren Fehlern von StarCraft 2 gelernt haben und halbwegs den Anstrum abfedern.


----------



## Zivili5t (20. April 2012)

Jetzt sitz ich seit zwei Stunden da und versuche mich einzuloggen, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Theory (20. April 2012)

Ich bin drin loool :d


----------



## yami-sasuke (20. April 2012)

kann mir eine sagen warun die nicht einfach ne demo rausbringen ist doch n singelplayer game oder??


----------



## Michalek007 (20. April 2012)

nee ist es nicht


----------



## smooth1980 (20. April 2012)

Weil das Game kein offline Modus hat wenn Ich richtig informiert bin. Wegen dem Auktionshaus wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## yami-sasuke (20. April 2012)

hm eigentlich doch ^^


----------



## Theory (20. April 2012)

Alsooo Leute. Ich kann spielen und ich bin begeistert. Wie schon gesagt wurde US Server und dann fleißig probieren, bei mir gings nach 5 Minuten einloggen. Bin jetzt zocken. Tschööö!


----------



## carlcox023 (20. April 2012)

10 minuten gespielt dann 3007 fehler und Verbindungsabbruch


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2012)

Die Leute sollen sich halt schon einmal dran gewöhnen, was dann in den ersten Veröffentlichungstagen sein wird


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. April 2012)

bullshit ich bin drin
da kommt sogar der error wenn man nen falsches passwort eingibt also sind nicht mal die login server online


----------



## CRaMLiNG (20. April 2012)

Hat irgendwie viele Anleihen von WoW bekommen...


----------



## Michalek007 (20. April 2012)

CRaMLiNG schrieb:


> Hat irgendwie viele Anleihen von WoW bekommen...



und wer sitzt hinter wow und diablo????


----------



## CRaMLiNG (20. April 2012)

Michalek007 schrieb:


> und wer sitzt hinter wow und diablo????


 
Das ist schon klar, aber ich finde, es hat Überhand genommen.


----------



## Michalek007 (20. April 2012)

Wird wohl nichts mehr heute


----------



## yami-sasuke (21. April 2012)

bei mir geht habe da  eine frage kann man bei diablo 3 nicht mher heraus reinzoomen?


----------



## Theory (21. April 2012)

Mit "U" oder "O" oder "Z".. probier mal, weiß nicht genau, aber bei einem von denen sieht man sich näher.


----------



## Phone83 (21. April 2012)

ich habe  mich auf nen ami server eingeloggt geht wunderbar.. ihr müsst nur umstellen


----------



## b34v13s (21. April 2012)

Also ich hab immer noch den Bug (Ami Server) das ich keinen BattleTag hätte. Ich hab aber einen also meinen Account meineEmailAdresse@EmailClien.Land und einen Tag JackdR#2167


----------



## KrischanLP (21. April 2012)

Na endlich.
Level 5 geworden und mit nem Level 1 Menschen den King geplättet. Ich such mir im Dorf aber immer noch den Wolf wo der Händler grade ist. Einmal stand er irgendwo im Dorf rum und beim nächsten mal war er in der Kneipe...ich hab doch keine Lust den immer neu zu suchen.

Grafisch finde ich es fast schon wieder altbacken  Wenn man bedenkt, dass es dann wieder locker 10 Jahre halten muss bevor es was neues geben wird.


----------



## Fight_Angel (21. April 2012)

CRaMLiNG schrieb:


> Hat irgendwie viele Anleihen von WoW bekommen...


 Jop deswegen gefällts mir auch nicht allzu besonders. Es ist irgendwie zu einfach geworden.


----------



## jungeee (21. April 2012)

Ewig hat man gewartet, voller Vorfreude und Erwartungen und dann ist D3:
-Grafisch wirklich nichts besonderes; wenn schon "so", dann bitte vor 4 Jahren!
-im Gameplay viel zu sehr an F2P Spiele aka. BLC, LoL, etc. angelehnt und daher
weder etwas besonderes, noch Diablo.
-21st century Blizzard like "comic style"
-VIEL zu einfach

Ich hoffe dass sich da dann doch  noch was tut. Denn wenn es so bleibt macht Diablo2 trotz Augenkrebs mehr Spass.
Ohne Open Beta hätte ich mir das mit dem Kauf wohl nicht nochmal überlegt.

Weshalb ich auch an einer Umfrage interessiert wäre die sich damit beschäftigt wieviele Leute sich nicht mehr sicher sind D3 zu kaufen wenn es erscheint seit sie die "Demo" gespielt haben und sich die retail Version erst bei Bekannten anschaunen bevor sie soviel Geld für einen bisher nicht würdigen Nachfolger berappen.

Zur Demo: Für ein F2P nicht wirklich schlecht.


Im Endeffekt die gleiche Leier wie bei vielen Games,
man ruht sich auf früherem Erfolg aus, nutzt den Epos...
Dann packt man um vermeintlich etwas zu verbessern ein wenig (oder ein wenig mehr) maistream Müll hinein, da man ja seine persönliche Note hinterlassen will. Schließlich soll ja niemand sagen "das ist doch das Gleiche in Grün". Wobei genau das oft geholfen hätte liebe Entwickler 
Mal die Vorgänger kreditieren und nach diesem Motto: aufmotzen statt umbauen!

Dennoch lautet mein Fazit: Ein nettes Spielchen, wenn man vergisst dass es Diablo heisst und ungemein teuer ist für ein F2P


----------



## yami-sasuke (21. April 2012)

jungeee schrieb:


> Ewig hat man gewartet, voller Vorfreude und Erwartungen und dann ist D3:
> -Grafisch wirklich nichts besonderes; wenn schon "so", dann bitte vor 4 Jahren!
> -im Gameplay viel zu sehr an F2P Spiele aka. BLC, LoL, etc. angelehnt und daher
> weder etwas besonderes, noch Diablo.
> ...


 
Ich war noch nie ein diablo fan aber  den 3 wollte ich eigentlich holen aber nach der beta wen dann nur für 30^^


----------



## KrischanLP (21. April 2012)

Wenn man den Entwicklern glauben darf, war die Demo / Beta absichtlich einfach gehalten. Man muss neue Spieler ja damit auch anlocken - und das geht nunmal mit Erfolgen. Für die Demo brauchst du ja max 2 Stunden Spielzeit und dann bist du durch. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Diablo schon etwas anspruchsvoller sein wird als der kleine König. In D1 war der König auch der erste dicke Gegner (abgesehen vom Butcher) und ein Witz im Vergleich zu Diablo selbst.
Und dann hat man ja noch Alptraum und Hölle vor sich.
Ich muss mich nur erstmal mit der Einschränkung bei den Skills zurechtfinden  Ich fand es schöner als ich bei D2 ca. 10 Hotkeys hatte auf denen jeweils ein Spruch war den man fix wechseln konnte.


----------



## Mothman (21. April 2012)

Ich habe es gestern Nacht noch durchgespielt. War ja super-einfach. Ich glaube ich nur 5 Heiltränke gebraucht.^^
Aber der Sucht-Faktor "Sammelleidenschaft" hat bei mir wieder sofort gegriffen. 
Und die Kämpfe sind auch super dargestellt und fühlen sich irgendwie "gut" an.

Ich hab aber nur einen Durchgang mit dem Barbaren gemacht.
Dass man so extrem wenig Möglichkeiten bei einem Levelaufstieg hat, selbst etwas auszuwählen, stört mich auch ganz schön. 
Der Levelaufstieg war mir dadurch fast schon egal. 

Außerdem gab es manchmal kleinste Lags, wodurch der Charakter einige Meter zurückgesetzt wurde. Auch nicht schön. Gerade bei so einem Spiel.

Die Scroll of Identification hätte ich auch gern wieder zurück. War doch immer spannend mit einem Rucksack voll unidentifizierter Items in die Stadt zurück und die alle nach und nach identifizieren.


----------



## TheChicky (21. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die Scroll of Identification hätte ich auch gern wieder zurück. War doch immer spannend mit einem Rucksack voll unidentifizierter Items in die Stadt zurück und die alle nach und nach identifizieren.


 
Du kannst es doch immer noch exakt so machen.


----------



## LikeMe (21. April 2012)

Wow, ich versuche den beta client herunter zu laden und alles was ich bekomme
sind 36,1 kb/s... mit dieser Geschwindigkeit muss ich ja vom Glück reden wenn
ich das Spiel starten kann bevor die Beta am Montag Abend wieder geschlossen wird !
Und jetzt ist es sogar auf 25,1 kb/s gesunken... Vielen Dank Blizzard für den geschmeidigen Download, ich bin echt begeistert !


----------



## LikeMe (21. April 2012)

Jetzt ist die Downloadgeschwindigkeit auf 10,5 Kb/S gesunken.
Laut D3-Downloadmanager besteht die Beta aus 1,09 + 1,46 + 0.295898 Gb.
Daraus ergeben sich 2,845898 Gb, gleich 2984140,34125 Kb.

2984140,34125 kb : 10,5 Kb/S =
284203,84202380952380952380952381 Sekunden.

284203,84202380952380952380952381 Sek. : 60 = 4736,7307003968253968253968253967 Minuten.

4736,7307003968253968253968253967 Min. : 60 = 78,945511673280423280423280423267 Stunden.

78,945511673280423280423280423267 Std. : 24 = 3,2893963197200176366843033509694 Tage.

Ich brauche mehr als 3 Tage für den Download,
ich habe das Spiel also erst nach der Open-Beta fertig geladen... genial 

Ich brauche also ungefähr 200 Tage um die Beta zu downloaden -_-


----------



## Puet (21. April 2012)

Wer sich bzgl. des Serverstatus auf dem laufenden halten will, wird hier fündig: Diablo 3 Dungeon | Live Diablo 3 Server Status Tracker 
Aktuell ist er wieder down


----------

